# DM needed in Columbia, MO



## Eldorian (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello,

  My gaming group has been playing with a DM whose style did not suit us, and last year we more or less lost contact with him.  I have been DMing every once and a while since then, but I really don't enjoy it compared to playing.  So we are looking for a high quality DM who would want to run a game with experienced, intellegent players.

Our group prefers games with challeging, unique combats, and interesting puzzles which are not solved by skill rolls.  Not many of us really like to roleplay with NPCs (but this may be because our old DM was not very good at giving individual npcs different character, rather they all felt like slimy people you wouldn't want to talk to), but we usually can get a good party dynamic going on after a few sessions.  We mostly play DnD, but are willing to try other games, but would prefer d20 games.

We are composed of male, college graduates, and only 2 of the members have a steady girlfriend, so we tend to enjoy male orriented adventures and humor.  We like to play good characters, but we also enjoy the occasional evil game, to releave some tension.  In fact, we rather enjoy a well run evil game, so experience with those is a plus.

If you are interested in running a game for us, or playing in a game with us (we are currently pretty low in number, and could take on one more player), please feel free to reply to this thread for more info, or to send me an email at jdke50@mizzou.edu to arrange a meeting.

Eldorian Antar


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2007)

are you still looking for a DM in Columbia , MO?

if so i might know where to find one. I too live in Columbia...sunrise estates area.
Scott Duwar
AKA : Tetsubo in other places


----------

